# Sadie cat is sick again...



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

My dear Sadie is not well again. Yesterday she stopped eating and this evening she is not moving from her favorite spot even to respond to the touch of my hand.
I contacted her vet but they had no openings this evening so tomorrow morning (Tuesday) I am taking her in at 7 AM. They will keep her while I go to work and see if they can figure out what is ailing her this time.
Please keep her in your thoughts. Even though she is 18 she has been doing well up until earlier this year.

Here is Sadie with Baxter taken last year:


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

What a lovely picture of Baxter and Sadie. She is such a cute kitty.

18 years, that is amazing.

Wishing her a speedy recovery from whatever is ailing her.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

After her last bout with an infection that made her so ill I don't take any chances. Hoping she is just having one of those days that the senior types tend to have...


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, I dropped Sadie off at the vet this AM. She is running a fever, is dehydrated and has lost weight. They are running some labs and giving her fluids but my vet fears that Sadie's organs are failing. We won't know more until the labs are back. 
The waiting begins. I am hoping she only has an infection that can be easily managed.
Sadie is such a sweetie. I hope I have more time with her but one thing I won't do is allow her to suffer or be miserable just to have more time with her.
Life with my pets is about their quality, however long, or short that may be.
Hoping for the best with my dear Sadie girl....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your Sadie, sending good thoughts your way for her.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Sadie is so very pretty.

I know Saide's life has been "quality" with you and hope and pray you get more good time with her.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm sorry Sadie is not feeling well, and I hope it's something easily fixable. I lost both of my 17yr old cats last year, so I know that feeling in the stomach anytime such an old kitty has an off day.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Sadie is home and I was able to get her to eat a little bit of food. I think the fluids may have perked her up a little so she was able to eat.
The vet will call me in the morning to let me know the lab results. Hoping this is just a bump in the road....

Thanks for all the kind words and thoughts.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm glad your girl is home and hope her lab results are good.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Fingers crossed for good lab results. Tough when they get older. She's a pretty girl.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

LOTS of prayers coming to Miss Sadie !!!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hope the lab reports are good


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing Any news ???


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Claire's Friend said:


> :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing Any news ???


 
My vet just called and surprise, surprise her labs weren't all that bad. Her WBC is low which could be viral or could be a bone marrow issue so we are going with a viral problem. She may be on the edge of renal failure but just the beginning stages. We may need to add fluids as part of her treatment on a regular basis. So the plan is to do a re-check on her WBC in two weeks and go from there.
In the meantime she is acting more perky and ate plenty of food today.
I think the subQ fluids helped her or she is just feeling better because her fever is down.
At any rate it looks like good news!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

My RF kitties REALLY like Royal Canin's renal food. They seem to like the chicken more than pork. Remember she might forget to eat and drink, so offer her stuff when ever you can.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

My vet doesn't want to treat her for renal failure yet because her labs have been inconsistent. In two weeks we will check her labs again, after she has completed her antibiotics and allowed the virus to run its course, if that is what it is.
In the meantime Sadie is back to her vocal self, meowing for food and attention. She is hiding more than usual, which is not typical of her, so I am keeping a cautious eye on her. These guys sure like to keep us on our toes...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm glad you got pretty good news for your pretty girl!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Checking on Miss Sadie ????:crossfing


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Claire's Friend said:


> Checking on Miss Sadie ????:crossfing


Sadie is better and has a recheck of her bloodwork planned for a week from now. She's eating and not hiding but I have noticed today she has slowed a bit. I am keeping an eye on her closely. I feel like the fluids helped perk her up but my vet thinks it might be she started doing better because her fever was down.
She finished her dose of antibiotic today so we'll see how she does over the next few days.
Thanks for checking in....


----------

